# Potash - BHP's $US39 billion Canadian takeover bid



## Bushman (18 August 2010)

After BHP's bid for the Canadian potash operation, focus is returning on the sector (and also phosphate I would have thought). 

So who are the potash explorers on the ASX likely to benefit from the bid? 

I have RWD, STB and IPL for potash? Any others? 

Phosphate I have MAK, CII, GCR, MNM, POZ, ARU, URM.


----------



## Bushman (18 August 2010)

*Potash -BHP*

Sorry the title should say 'Potash', not 'Phosphate'. 

Mods - can someone please update? My apologies.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 August 2010)

*Re: Potash -BHP*



Bushman said:


> Sorry the title should say 'Potash', not 'Phosphate'.
> 
> Mods - can someone please update? My apologies.




Updated. You should probably edit your intial post to avoid confusion.


----------



## vincent191 (18 August 2010)

Market commentators have been saying BHP had been "lazy", it had been sitting on a mountain of cash and had not done anything with it.

Now they make a bid for the Canadian mob and the sp drops. Damn if you do and damn if you don't.


----------



## Bushman (18 August 2010)

vincent191 said:


> Market commentators have been saying BHP had been "lazy", it had been sitting on a mountain of cash and had not done anything with it.
> 
> Now they make a bid for the Canadian mob and the sp drops. Damn if you do and damn if you don't.




Lol Vincent. It is usually better to be the one being taken over, rather than the aggressor, in the short-term. This is a longer-term, strategic move for BHP. 

Good for the speccies though, today - 

RWD +20% 
STB +20% 
MAK +10% 

Hence the reason for this thread ...


----------



## skc (18 August 2010)

TRH is a potash play. Up ~20% today. Down 50% for the year


----------



## bobert (22 August 2010)

thanks for TRH, looks interesting


----------

